
Craig Wright Threatens Libel Suit In Letter to Bitcoiner, Demands Apology - farisbrni
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/craig-wright-threatens-libel-suit-letter-bitcoiner-demands-apology/
======
tromp
Someone ran out of the alphabet listing Faketoshi's fakeries, frauds, and
signs of idiocy:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/bcfl12/my_letter_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/bcfl12/my_letter_of_legal_action_from_craig_faketoshi/ekqclc3/)

"Faketoshi", short for fake Satoshi, is how he is commonly referred to.

------
wwwdonohue
Has Craig Wright ever been able to offer any kind of proof that he built
Bitcoin?

~~~
farisbrni
No actually never

------
farisbrni
Sad if the last act a person can do is to sue someone. Craig Wright is crazy.

